# "Bull" Canvasback Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Anybody else getting excited for Ducks? This bird was shot by Jon Anderson of the Twin Cities, father of Golden Gopher hockey defensemen R.J. Anderson! Thanks to Jon, my son is now a Gopher fan! I now have the only kid in G.F. running around town with a Gopher jersey. I have to admit, I'm cheering for R.J. as well. Here's a bird Jon shot in N.D. last fall. Thanks for checking out!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome!

Tell your son to be careful up there, some of those UND punks can get a little nasty when that hockey stuff gets brought up. Only kidding... sorta. :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

RJ was a grade or two below me in high school. Shot a couple drake cans in the twin cities, he didn't need to come to nodak for that. looks great though.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great mount!

Go Huskies, go gophers, go sioux in that order!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool, were getting a can mount back within a month or so too.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Small world, RJ was a year ahead me in high school. What year did you graduate university?

Great looking mount Rick!


----------

